# [Java] Jcreator - Compilerpfad?



## TimT (1. April 2003)

Hi,

also ich hab mir Jcreator und das j2 sdk 1.4 runtergeladen und installiert. Aber jetzt muss ich doch im Jcreator noch irgendwo den Pfad zum Compiler angeben oder? Kann mir jemand erklären wie und wo? 
Danke


----------



## fluessig (4. April 2003)

Also JCreator hab ich zwar nicht, aber wenn du's unter Settings,Preferences oder Einstellungen nicht finden kannst, dann nutzt er die Umgebungsvariablen von Windows. Die solltest du für Java wie folgt einrichten:
(hab XP sollte aber immer ähnlich sein)
1. Rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitsplatzsymbol
2. Eigenschaften wählen
3. Reiter Erweitert wählen
4. Unten Umgebungsvariablen wählen
5. Bei den Systemvariablen eine mit dem Namen classpath anlegen
   und der den Inhalt C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.0\bin geben oder 
   eben wo du Java1.4.x installiert hast (aber \bin ist wichtig!)
   Falls da schon was drinsteht dann nicht einfach löschen, sondern
   das oben mit ";" davor hinzufügen.
6. Eventuell noch bei der Variable path das gleiche angeben.


----------



## TimT (4. April 2003)

Hi, also ich  hab jetzt in den Optionen gefunden, wo ich die Pfade und so reinschreiben muss. Aber beim Compilieren kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung:



> --------------------Configuration: test - <Default>--------------------
> javac: invalid flag: C:\Programme\Xinox
> Usage: javac <options> <source files>
> where possible options include:
> ...



Einer ne ahnung was das bedeuten soll?


----------

